# приобрести баян Firotti Erica



## vitttalik (25 Мар 2013)

Здраствуйте предложили купить баян Firotti Erica. хотел бы узнать его характеристики в частности интересует, готовый он или готововыборный. ну и в целом по качеству. На сколько понял там 11 регистров на правой клавиатуре. Интересует еще вопрос на сколько быстро можно привыкнуть к 5 рядной клавиатуре, если до этого играл лишь на трехрядной. Планки цельные или кусковые?


----------

